# good combo



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

my friends and i went to the range saturday, and it was my friends first time there. he and his girls shot, a hi point .380, a heckler and koch .45, and a Glock 19. we bought two targets, so we all can shoot off some rounds, my friend and his girl did ok shooting all the guns. then for some reason my friend with his H&K .45 and me with my Glock 19 started to shoot at one target. i had 15 rounds in two magazines and he had i think it was 10 rounds in two magazines, well needless to say, we tore that taget up. i shot up the head he shot up the body and it was a paper mess. two well made holes in each. we ended up buyin a few hundred more rounds and more targets to shoot up like we did. i got to say, my Glock upstaged his H&K cause my shot groups were tighter even though it was a 9mm to his .45. LONG LIVE GLOCK


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like everybody had a good day. Some people take shooting to serious all the time. You got to have some fun too or I wouldn't be doing it.


----------



## rudy (Sep 24, 2007)

oh i take shooting seriously as i can, but when he shot at the target and i shot at it right after that not knowing he was shooting at the body, he and i kept goin and just had a hell of a time shooting the shit out of it. plus the silouette was that of a terrorist with an ak-47. since both of us being marines and already have 5 oversea deployments between us, we kinda had fun shooting at the enemy albeit being paper.


----------

